

The Inverse of Oversight: CIA Spies On Congress - intslack
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/03/05/congress-intelligence-community-whos-overseeing/

======
major_havoc
Gee. You mean that Congress is upset because a government agency over stepped
it's bounds, and violated 'agreements' that it had made with the Senate and
other government agencies?

Imagine how we felt when they violated our agreement (little thing known as
the Constitution)?

Sincerely, The Citizens of the United States of America

------
Zigurd
That can't be legal. There will be indictments, right? Right?

